# A big greeting from a small blue dot floating around the Milky Way!



## LexDu (Apr 10, 2016)

I have been lurking around the forum for more than a year now, but kept discretion as I didn't think I was worthy enough to share my humble cents with this wonderful community.

Long story short: music saved my life, quite literally, and I owe her what I am and will become.

It is a genuine pleasure to find such a vivid community of music's servants (pardon my dare if it sounds inappropriate), regardless of how established or not we all are, and it is a pure joy to stroll through the threads, thoughts, voices and music of all of you.

I am somewhat regretful I have discovered you so late, but late is better than never, isn't it.

I can only hope to become a part of this community in time and share with you the best of myself. I will most probably fail, but rest assured I'll try to fail fast and learn quickly.

All the best, to all of you. Create and be created. Invent, and be invented. Inspire and be inspired.

Lex


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 10, 2016)

Be welcomed in this (at times peculiar) forum Lex.

I can only recommend you to leave behind any unnecessarry humble feelings as anyone on this blue dot in the universe was ment to blossom any way possible.

Glad you joined, and with such a fitting motto from Einstein I believe you can possibly teach us all something sooner or later.


----------



## higgs (Apr 14, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said it perfectly. I'm looking forward to reading your contributions and learning from your experiences!


----------



## LexDu (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome, and recommendations taken, Silence and Higgs!


----------

